# Fast Charge Kernels



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me which kernels out there for the CDMA GNex is capable of the new fast charge patch? If the Franco kernels are (and the option is there in his updater app) then why can't I use incredicontrol app properly to manipulate settings.

My Pimped Out Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe most of the kernels have this now. Leankernel, faux, codenameandroid, Franco, etc.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

That and a few ROMs have Fast Charge settings and AOKP has a toggle for it which is nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## chad0989 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm the developer of both the fast charge patch and incredicontrol. Incredicontrol doesn't yet completely support omap devices like the gnex. If you would like to help test it on the gnex, shoot me a PM. There are plenty of other ways to toggle fast charge though if you are having issues with incredicontrol you can always toggle fast charge manually by issuing the commands:

To turn on:
echo 1 > /sys/kernel/fast_charge/force_fast_charge

and off:
echo 0 > /sys/kernel/fast_charge/force_fast_charge

I have also created a widget to toggle fast charge that is available in the market:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.incredicontrol.fastchargewidget

It had some FC issues on the gnex at first, but they should be fixed now.


----------



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks a bunch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Will there ever be a way to use fast charge and still be able to transfer files from a computer?

I have to to turn it off to get my computer to recognize my phone







its still great though !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Will there ever be a way to use fast charge and still be able to transfer files from a computer?
> 
> I have to to turn it off to get my computer to recognize my phone its still great though !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I doubt it. The right way (according to USB Spec) to tell a device it can draw more than 500mA is to tie the two data pins together. I figure this makes it impossible to draw more than 500mA and transfer data.


----------

